# What month was your Golden born in?



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody was born in November. Although having a winter puppy made housebreaking a little more difficult (think middle of the night trips outside in the cold), it was so fun to see him in the snow when he was a puppy. He would run and then roll in it--I thought he was making little puppy snow angels!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MegB said:


> Woody was born in November. Although having a winter puppy made housebreaking a little more difficult (think middle of the night trips outside in the cold), it was so fun to see him in the snow when he was a puppy. He would run and then roll in it--I thought he was making little puppy snow angels!


I agree....but we don't have your kind of winteres here. Though we are having WAY too much rain this year. I don't recall exactly how many days straight, but too many and I heard that we're probably gonna break the record for straight rainy days.

We've been in this house now for six years, and this is the first year that it's been wet enough for water to actually seap into our basement.

But Samson doesn't mind the rain. Big difference going from a mini-daschund who hated any water at all (he didn't like walking in wet grass) so Samson that will roll in puddles of water.

We just walked up to Starbucks, and about halfway there, it started pouring. And he seemed to enjoy walking more in the rain than not....

Rick


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Both of mine were born in November.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie was born on Christmas Eve 2000. How special is she. I love that she is a christmas puppy. I think that makes her even more special. I didn't get her until Februrary 2001. Housetraining was so easy with her. The easiest of any dog i've ever had. I put a pee pad by the door. She'd go on it. As she got older she would just sit by the door when she needs out. She still does that. I also put a xmas bell on my back door and she rings it with her head or paw when she needs out.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Master "Kody" is Feb. and Racerocket "Keli" is May.

What is fun for us is that Kody-Feb, Jake-March, (me and hubs-april) Keli-May 

Feb., March, April, May, so its not to hard to remember when everyone has a special month!!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Miss Lola was in Oct. My little winter pooch! Living in Texas we only got a few days of freezing rain and a tad bit of snow. When Lola was still like 10 weeks old and I would let her out to potty, she would just lay down on the ice like it was the nicest spot in the world. I would sometimes have to go get her after a while. Silly that it just didn't bother her at all.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Didn't realize it at the time I got her, but my puppy was born on the same day as my daughter. (who is 12 yrs old now and quite tickled by the fact, tells everyone)


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Chester was born March 3, 1998, and Thunder was born March 20, 2004. March is a good month for puppies and kittens in our household.

Cheryl


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like we don't have any Golden born in January. Quite weird.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Our Charlie was born January 30, 1996. He passed away in May of 2004. We, of course, miss him big time.

Cheryl


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

December 7th for my little Mojoman


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie was born August 1st, 05


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Daisy was born March 14, 2005; two days before my birthday.


----------



## Marijello (Jun 14, 2005)

Nala was born February 13, 05-she's a Valentine dog! I'm excited that her birthday is coming up. My mom can't believe her first "grandaughter" will be 1 already!


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

samson was born on sep. 11.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rebel Red said:


> samson was born on sep. 11.


2005


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

Cassey was born of Friday May 13th. We have only missed several days of walks since we have had her. Those days included her recouperating from her surgery=Rain, wind, minus 30 degrees in a blizzard-we walk.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

My first Golden, Boomer was born on May 4th 1988, Oakley was born May 24, 1997 and Coach was born July 24, 2002-and, YES, we do have a small party for them-even take pics with their birthday hats on!


----------

